# Estimate / Layout software



## speedy1906 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello,

I am in the process of making my attic an office/movie room.  Is there software that not only do layouts for such a small project (aprox. 450 sf) and estimates cost of materials (ex. lumber for framing, drywall, nails etc.).  Thanks for your feedback!!!

Speedy1906


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Aug 28, 2007)

I have always done this on paper since there are varibles in doing attic to living spaces but you could take a look at Punch or IMSI FloorPlan 3D.
 This just came in a moment ago http://imsidesign.com/Products/DesignCAD/DesignCAD3DMAXv18/tabid/326/Default.aspx?cid=324553


----------



## crankin (Dec 11, 2007)

You can use this software it's totally free. It's a home remodeling estimate calculator. It just gives quick quotes for material, for what a contractor might charge. It calculates the most common remodeling projects. For your situation you may need to run a couple estimates, walls, flooring, etc. Try it. here's the link:
http://www.remodeling-guru.com/estimates/home-remodeling-calculator.html


----------

